# WTB Zelos Hammerhead (Bronze case/Meteorite dial)



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

*WTB Zelos Hammerhead (Bronze case/Meteorite dial)*


View Advert


Hi, would like one of these please up to £300.00 paid by PayPal with all bits.pm me with details. Thanks

any other bronze watches considered also.




*Advertiser*




bowie



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£300.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

